# Yellow Fire Neons - homes required soon.....



## basil (13 Jan 2012)

I've not posted this in the 'for sale' section yet as strictly speaking, they are not ready to send. Just trying to guage potential interest from forum members.

I recently bought some highly coloured yellow fire neons, from another forum member. I jumped in and bought them before I had a dedicated tank ready, so as a temp fix I put them in with my CRS. Problem is I still don't have their own tank ready and shrimp being shrimp they have bred, in fact alot quicker than what I expected and I now have in the region of 100-200 baby yellows along with another 6-7 very heavily berried mums due any time.

As much as i like my new yellows, I don't want the crs babies to suffer as a result of the yellow invaders so I'm looking to move some baby yellows on until i have the new tank ready. 

From experience I'd rather avoid selling these on ebay as it tends to attract alot of numpties that don't research what they are actually buying. So, are there any forum members that are looking for some Yellow Fires? Realistically they won't be ready for another 2-3 weeks as they are still very small, but I'm happy to put names down now. Image below of actual stock, white balance a bit out as taken on iphone, but they are very well coloured:-






Price wise, £2.60 each plus £8.00 postage for next day delivery.

Pm me please if you are interested.

Ta


----------



## Dincho (13 Jan 2012)

Are these the Yellows you got from me?


----------



## basil (13 Jan 2012)

yep! Breeding quicker than my cherries - caught me out completely as i thought it would take them a good few months to settle....


----------



## Dincho (13 Jan 2012)

I'm shocked as well, that's why i asked. Please they are doing so well for you so soon!


----------



## mdhardy01 (13 Jan 2012)

Defo interested
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basil (14 Jan 2012)

All homed - many thanks guys.


----------



## Mark Webb (14 Jan 2012)

Interested when you get some more


----------

